# nissan pickup engine work in a 240sx?



## godfrey99 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have an 84 2400 single cam throttle body out of a 87 Nissan pickup. Will it work in a 1990 240sx single cam fuel injected if I take my intake FI manifold and use it with the 87 throttle body?


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 23, 2005)

I've done it before. If the engine is out of a 4wd you might have to change the oil pan and oil pick-up.


----------

